# Glenbawn Dam Weekend of the 13th to 15th



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All,
Just got back from a great weekend at Glenbawn dam with the guys from the other forum (kfdu all good blokes plus a couple from here). This was a first for me fishing in the fresh water.

Turned up after lunch on friday and flyrod had already been for a fish.

Friday night the surface just off the camp ground was getting a lot of surface breaks, not knowing anything about bass fishing i hit the lake with popper on and 50m from the launch, bang first ever bass 










got three more that night, two on the popper and one on the new berkley frenzy hard body.

Kept one for dinner (and a very nice table fish) the rest were released.

Tell you what it is as black as the ace of spades on the dam at night, very hard to see anything without your light on.




























Saturday morning saw us head out up the dam. Wasn't much action about but a great morning to be out paddling.

Flyrod heading into a bay









We paddled from the camp bottom left corner up just past the three islands in the distance then back across to the dam wall.









All up around 20k's paddled that day, around a fantastic lake. Only at around 28% capacity but still the deepest water i had been on. I think the deepest reading was around 220 feet.

And you canberra yakers though you were the only ones to have to look out for the four person missles yelling stroke.

A crew went past us with Buj in the foreground just leaving a snag.










We called out to Rod to give them a race in his new Revo and the rowers though it was on. :lol: :lol:

That night we headed out again, action wasn't as great as the night before only a couple of Bass were pulled in.










All in all a great weekend and a new found love for bass fishing, dam when they hit your line you know it, They had been described to as as like catching a freight train and that description was pretty on the mark.

Now to get a bigger one 

Psst Tryhard got the best ones on poppers in the weed beds 8) :lol: 
May is looking good.

Cheers all
Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great report,

Congratulations on your first successful freshwater expedition, still haven't managed to go Bass fishing myself but from what I have read you are pretty right on the money when it comes to hitting your poppers, as for the rowers that's not really close enough to compare to Canberra ( Im talking 1m wide berth on each side all day )... Don't blame them for rowing at that location though, how pristine!

Well done KFDU ( Edit : Marty ) on a great looking event.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on your first sweetwater fish Dave. Sounds like a good weekend


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi justcrusin32
glad you guys had a great weekend , and that you have a new found love of bass fishing  
It sure is the best , if I could only fish for one species, bass would be the one , reckon a big bass smashing your surface lure near your rod tip is the ultimate   
Just wait to that 50 cm bass smashes your lure , it will get you shaking


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWatmLmEAACNfgAASQCNCCJTgGgA/59+gMACgGqfoQnqNNBMU9TajRsp5QwaaNNMJiZMBA0wwaaNNMJiZMBA0wgLBRr79Nw10OI9waaKd61Qp6s54d2cc/L6Xfr2+mnSWg5soImmO0pnIiJGhJrwzjYJv35g8t1UL+J/Ptb3I6veWXb3zN5DHp5xG5t6ePmBqBuQLRp2aprl2Mw/K2M+HRmA18HLFskXximQ60z8d4411YA3JgFMlpeiUvWchWFwm9YYaxqDGMIY20iWCCK5k/4u5IpwoSFWzFzCA


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , great pictures and nice report , congrats on your 1st bass, by the sounds of it your hooked, and i am sure i will be if i ever get one. How long would it take by car from sydney to the glenbawn , and is there a reasonable town there. i have had to come back and edit this post and add this last bit after looking at the photos again , simply sensational Dave, and how good does flyrods revo look, would love one of those, hmmmm might be an espri up for sale soon


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys it was a great weekend and thanks to Marty for organising it.
I'll post on the trip report after the others put it up but was excited about my first bass and wanted to share.

Arpie if your going there pm flyrod he is a local and is always happy to go fishing a good bloke too. 


> How do you do those big photos??? Mine all turn out to be postage stamp size!!


Arpie if you post the photos somewhere (either on here or on a photo hosting site) you then click on the photo and in the dialogue box click copy shortcut, then in the edit post box click then img button then control v to paste the shortcut then click then img button again.

Derek if you wan to target bass down south talk to Marty up north here talk to flyrod they both know there stuff. I was just trying to soak up as much info as i could on fishing for bass, great fighters.
We were just joking about the rowers, it was funny thou when we called out to Rod and the rowers thought on of there crew said were racing. :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave

Great photos. Glad you went to the lookout for the photo of the dam. It gives a great view. No wonder the couple whose wedding I photographed on theSat arvo chose that location.

Congratulations once again on the fish. Its pretty exciting catching bass as you are now aware. On the Friday night when you got 4 the bass drove us mad smashing the surface for hours. Dave was the flavour of the night with the bass fraternity having the only popper they were interested in.   

The jitterbug scored a few fish as well early morning.

Paul and others
If you are up my way I would be happy to fish a session or two with you. Feel free to contact me.

Rod


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done fella's, looks like a top weekend with some great fish taken.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> a new found love for bass fishing,


Dave good to see you had a good trip, and your reaction is typical of the freshwater...its addictive



> How do you do those big photos??? Mine all turn out to be postage stamp size!!


 Roberta check your PMs


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome Dave good to see you got amongst them. Glenbawn was my first Bass experience with a few old chaps from this forum. It was a great weekend and I hope to do it again sometime in the near future.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Great report Dave & congrats on getting amongst them.

Looks like everyone had a great trip.

Well done

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Dave

Had a great trip. It was nice to meet you. I'm looking forward to catching up sometime on a future trip. I got my first Bass and have been bitten by the Bass Bug. Even though it was only a little takker.  And what a top spot being able to throw up camp so close to the water is awsome.

You can see how close our camp was to the water









First Bass









Regards

Anthony


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm jealous!


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

G'day Dave
Top report Mate. Great pic's too. You can see the water line when at full capacity in some of those pics to get an idea of how much the water level has dropped. Yeah, it was a brilliant trip & a great bunch of people made it all the better :wink:
Bring on the next one :lol: Oh & Yeah, you're write when you said it was dark at night. Could'nt see two foot in front of me


----------

